# How do you know?



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder if you use "how" or "from where" in that sentence. Thanks. 

*Hungarian*: *Honnan *tudod? [from where-do-you-know]
*German*: *Woher *weißt du das? [from where...]
*Czech*: 1. *Odkud *to víš? 2. *Jak *to víš [both from where & how]


----------



## Rallino

*grins* I was thinking of opening this thread! hehe

I've already answered on another thread, but I'll re-state it. 

In *Turkish, *we use "from where".

Nereden biliyorsun?

Nere: where
Nereden: from where (ablative)
bil: know
biliyor: knowing (present tense)
biliyorsun: you know (lit. you are knowing)


----------



## Encolpius

Rallino said:


> *grins* I was thinking of opening this thread! hehe



Well, better luck next time.


----------



## Zio Gilito

In Spanish, we use "how": "¿Cómo lo sabes?"


----------



## Perkele

in Finnish:
Mistä tiedät? - From where do you know?
Miten tiedät? - How do you know?

The former is more common. To give you a reference point (powered by Google), about 80% of the time people will say "Mistä tiedät?".


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

"Otkud znaš?" or though less commonly "Kako znaš?"


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> Serbian:
> 
> "Otkud znaš?" or though less commonly "Kako znaš?"


 
We use the 1st model: "Откъде знаеш?".


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we use both:
«Πώς το ξέρεις;»
pos to 'kseris?
lit. "how do you know?"
«Πού το ξέρεις;»
pu to 'kseris?
lit. "[from] where do you know?"


----------



## enoo

In *French*, I guess in will be "how/comment", and _"(from) where/(d')où"_ means a place.

Comment connais-tu...? Comment sais-tu... ? (How do you know...?)

But, if it was refering to that thread, then "where" works too, as in "In what place did you learn..."


----------



## Encolpius

enoo said:


> In *French*, I guess in will be "how/comment", and _"(from) where/(d')où"_ means a place.
> 
> Comment connais-tu...? Comment sais-tu... ? (How do you know...?)
> 
> But, if it was refering to that thread, then "where" works too, as in "In what place did you learn..."



Salut, enoo. The "from where" sounds really strange in those languages, but it is idiomatic and means "how". I have found "d'où sais-je", so I really wonder if you use only the sentence with "how" only. Thanks.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Although they may mean the same, they also can be different things. If so, we could ask lots of questions which means the very same:
"¿Cómo lo sabes?" (How do you know that?)
"¿Quién te lo ha dicho?" ("Who told you?")
¿De dónde lo has sacado?" ("Where did you learn/find that?")
and so on


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian it is "from where"
*откуда ты знаешь?* /otkuda ty znayesh'?/


----------



## enoo

Encolpius said:


> Salut, enoo. The "from where" sounds really strange in those languages, but it is idiomatic and means "how". I have found "d'où sais-je", so I really wonder if you use only the sentence with "how" only. Thanks.



To my ears, the sentences with "d'où" to mean "comment/how" sound a bit strange, dated or poetic in your example. And still, I understand it as an equivalent of "_where_ did I learn that". So I think it's possible to use that wording, but I won't say it's idiomatic.

(I've heard once "D'où t'oses me dire ça !?" which can be translated as "_From where_ do you dare to say that to me!?" and... it sounds really weird. Maybe it was borrowed from another language, or maybe angry persons tend to speak strangely.)


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese you say _Como sabes?_, "How do you know?"

You can also say _De onde tiraste essa ideia?_, "Where did you get that idea from?", but of course this has a slightly different connotation.


----------



## Volcano

*In Turkish, you may see "nerden" and there is haplology.

Nereden >> nerden*.


----------



## Encolpius

Polish: Skąd to wiesz?
Italian: Come fai a saperlo. (very unique phrase)
Dutch: Hoe weet je dat? (Germans do not use it, Dutch do)
Swedish: Hur vet du det?


----------



## sound shift

We don't say "From where do you know that?" in English, but we can say "Where do you get that idea from?" if we want to sound a bit mocking and dismissive.


----------



## Encolpius

sound shift said:


> We don't say "From where do you know that?" in English, but we can say "Where do you get that idea from?" if we want to sound a bit mocking and dismissive.



Thank your for your comment and new phrase..
Don't you just say: Where do you get it from? = How do you know?


----------



## sound shift

No, we don't say "Where do you get *it* from?" We do sometimes say "Where do you get *that *from?", but it's rather aggressive, certainly more aggressive than "How do you know?"


----------



## Encolpius

I think I do understand you Sound Shift....thanks...


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _Com ho saps? _(How do you know it?)


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese, you can say "どうして分かるの?(do-shite wakaru no)", "how do you know?"
you can also say "どこで分かるの?(dokode wakaru no)", "where do you get that from?"


----------



## Encolpius

Hello 810senior, thank your for your comment and welcome to this forum. I hope we will see you here a lot....


----------

